

Show HN: Search popular articles on startups - tungstan
https://www.qolleqt.com/collect/startups/search?q=growth+hacking

======
tungstan
Founder here. This is just an example what you can do with Collect.

This is my first web app, let alone SaaS. It was built in golang. I would love
any feedback you can give me, from general to specific.

